# Parts Compatibility



## xbazzarex (Jun 5, 2016)

I believe the hoods are all the same, just be sure to mark on your fenders where the old mounts were if you swap the hinges to. I forgot to do that on my 85 trans am and had a terrible time lining it back up right


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

He's right ^, all gen 1 cruzes have the exact same hood.


----------



## chiommy95 (27 d ago)

Can a Chevy impala speed sensor match with a cruze.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

chiommy95 said:


> Can a Chevy impala speed sensor match with a cruze.


Look at the part numbers. If they are the same then yes.


----------

